# Predator Extreme $9.99 for a year



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

https://secure.gvmg.com/grandviewoutdoors/subscribe/index.asp?ID=1

Follow this link and get 1 year of Predator Extreme for $9.99


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good deal, but I get complmentary issues. lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Smoking270 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

is this a good magazine about predator hunting?

im a very cheap person and like to get my monies worth

so anything you can tell me about it would be helpful in helping me make up my mind if its worth it


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> is this a good magazine about predator hunting?
> 
> im a very cheap person and like to get my monies worth
> 
> so anything you can tell me about it would be helpful in helping me make up my mind if its worth it


 Yes its a good one, I usually get the 3 year one, YD only puts good stuff on here.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I think is 6 issue/year. My wife bought me a subscription this year and I like the magazine.
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

all right,thanks guys i trust ya

i think i will subscribe


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes it's 6 issues per year !


----------



## Addicted (Feb 25, 2013)

I found it online at Magazine USA. 3 years for $8.95. That's a heck of a deal.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's per year ^ (actually $8.33 per year) here's a link

http://www.magazinesusa.com/html/PREDATORXTREME5479.shtml


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

and Magazines USA will drive you crazy calling to get you to renew early, I had some dealings with them on another magazine and they were very pushy and kept calling every month until I threatened to turn them in to the Colorado Attorney General's office. Haven't heard from them since.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll just give them your number when i subscribe....OK ?


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I'll just give them your number when i subscribe....OK ?


Yes, give them my address too, please.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I will....billing address ......NYUK NYUK !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I'll just give them your number when i subscribe....OK ?


works for me, I've got them figured out now...LOL


----------



## Addicted (Feb 25, 2013)

That's per year ^ (actually $8.33 per year) here's a link

http://www.magazinesusa.com/html/PREDATORXTREME5479.shtml

That's not the deal I got. I saved $16.04 on a 3 year subscription using a coupon code. Great magazine though.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I think my subscription is good for 3 years still. Great magazine.


----------

